# [SOLVED] My computer won't connect to the internet!!



## vfigueroa24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, 

I am currently running Windows Vista Business SP2, I have been able to connect to the internet perfectly all the time even today in the morning, but today in the afternoon I got on it and it won't connect to the internet I can only connect to local. I know that my internet connection is up, because my other computers have internet and they are on the same DSL network I connect via ethernet. I ran the Windows Network Diagnostics and I keep on getting a message saying, " Windows has confirmed that this computer is currently experiencing a network connectivity problem. Windows found a problem that cannot be repaired automatically contact you ISP or admin. for help click here for information about things you can try to resolve the problem." I have tried all the options they have on there and it does'nt help I also cleared the DNS dump. I am very sure that my internet is up, becuase my other computers connect fine.

Can anyone help I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My computer won't connect to the internet!!*

Hello,

Have you tried a System Restore to a previous State when you were able to connect?

Try removing your wireless network profiles then re-add your SSID (wireless network) with a correct encryption.
How to Delete a Wireless Profile in Vista | eHow.com

If above suggestions didn't help, please provide us with a lot more detain info and output. Please see this Sticky.


----------



## vfigueroa24 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: My computer won't connect to the internet!!*

Thank you restore point worked and now I have internet once again thank you for you help. I think that one of the updates interfered with my internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My computer won't connect to the internet!!*

You're quite Welcome!

Glad to help out and it was an easy fix.


vfigueroa24 said:


> Thank you restore point worked and now I have internet once again thank you for you help. I think that one of the updates interfered with my internet.


----------

